# RB Leipzig vs Hoffenheim – 25/02/2019



## SmashingTip (Feb 23, 2019)

RB Leipzig will face Hoffenheim at Red Bull Arena in Leipzig, at German Bundesliga 23rd Round. RB Leipzig against Hoffenheim is the match with big interest after their previous matches at German Bundesliga. Review our thoughts on this match here below. 

*RB Leipzig*
RasenBallsport Leipzig this season is showing great and confident football. They are fighting for Champions League position, as it one of the most important goals of this year. This season Leipzig lost only once at Red Bull Arena against Dortmund at the end of January. In 11 matches at home, they scored 24 goals and conceded only 7. They play very well-organized football and very confidently in every zone. However, in Europe, this season is ended, as they didn’t reach playoffs.

A. Haidara and D. Upamecano and probably K. Kampl will miss the match due to injuries. Of course, the most important thing is that the two attacking leaders will play. Poulsen and Werner are club leaders and they play well almost every match.

Leipzig looks very good at creating chances through individual skills, creating scoring chances, aerial duels and stealing the ball from the opposition. However, they are facing troubles at avoiding offside and keeping possession of the ball. Very likely, that team will play width, control the game in the opposition’s half and take a lot of shots, especially while playing at home. In Bundesliga Leipzig is scoring 1.9 goals per game on average, passing with 75.4% accuracy and shooting 14.9 times per game.

*Hoffenheim*
Hoffenheim is a strong, skillful and talented team, however, they have big problems in defense. They are unbeaten in road games 9 matches in a row and stand now at the 8th position of Bundesliga. Hoffenheim is a 3rd most scoring team in Germany after Dortmund and Bayern Munich, as they scored 44 goals. Both teams scored in 10 away matches in a row in all competitions. In 18 last matches only once one of the teams failed to score in all competitions. Just like Leipzig, they failed to qualify to play off in Champions League and even Europa League as they took the last place in the group. The main goal of this season for them is to reach at least 6th place and fight for Europa League ticket.

All the most important team players are fit and ready to face the next opponent. This season they look pretty good at creating long shot opportunities, creating scoring chances and coming back from losing positions. However, they are really weak at stopping opponents from creating chances, protecting the lead and defending against attacks down the wings. Most of the team’s weaknesses are in the defense. Most likely that they will try to control the game, as Leipzig are bad at this, take lots of shots and attack through the middle. In Bundesliga Hoffenheim is scoring 2 goals on the average per game, passing with 82.3% accuracy and shooting 18 times per game.

*H2H*
During this season teams have met 2 times. First, they played in first round of Bundesliga against each other at Wirsol Rhein-Neckar Arena, home team controlled the possession, however, Bulls won this match with 2:1 result. Secondly, they played in DFB Pokal where Leipzig won with 2:0 result and kicked off Hoffenheim from the tournament in 1/16 Final. As a result, this season was more lucky for Leipzig.


Visit SmashingTip to read about other Bundesliga matches and grab your SmashingTip for this match!


----------

